# MarCum Lx7 review



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I think if you Google Zercom, In-Fisherman & Jeff Zernov - you'll get enough info to draw your own conclusions.
Bummer you don't have a boat! I lived in apartment for years and my 1st was a 14" row boat, slayed a ton of fish with that old antique....
My best buddy owns my [email protected] HB which is going on 7yrs old, never a hiccup - and it's STILL on the repairable list.
I ditched Lowrance after 20 some years & went to HB B/C I can get my stuff fixed and get parts for it for years to come.
That means a lot to me - especially with the amount of $$$ we have to lay out for these things!


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Bought a lx7 yesterday...on the lake today...could not see my bait with the 20deg cone no matter what setting I tried...perfect at 8deg...but I was only in 6fow...anyone else experience this? Maybe I just need to find deeper water? Idk...running v3.17.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

What was your sensitivity set at?? Should be up around 10-15. I have no problems reading my swivel tied to my leader in 22 fow... And that's using the 20 degree cone... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

wgorby said:


> Bought a lx7 yesterday...on the lake today...could not see my bait with the 20deg cone no matter what setting I tried...perfect at 8deg...but I was only in 6fow...anyone else experience this? Maybe I just need to find deeper water? Idk...running v3.17.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I also find it odd that you couldn't see your bait with 20 degree cone but you could with your 8 in that shallow water... With an 8 degree cone your hardly viewing much of the bottom at all.. Make sure your running the 5 color palette as well... Is surely helps.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Also make sure that the transducer is sitting straight up and down with the rubber stopper and not canted in any way. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

> You folks in Michigan should feel lucky that you can hunt on Sunday. In ohio it has just been the last couple years that we could PARTIALLY hunt on Sunday. If the land owner owns more then a hundred acres he can apply for a speical permit to alllow hunters tyo hunt on his land on Sunday. You can hunt on state land on sunday her eas of 1998 i believe. To me it dosn't make sence you can only partially hunt on SUnday. Also before you could hunt certains speicies on sunday like Ground Hogs and Coyotes . Just wanted to let you know how good you really have it up there


In 6 fow your gonna have a hard time seeing your bait with any unit as your cone is small and your jig or lure can flutter outside that cone with just jigging it up and down... When your in that shallow try cranking the sensitivity up and also try turning up the target adjust.. See if that helped... And everything I've heard and read directory from MarCum says use the RYOGB color palette as that will show more definition and requires less sensitivity... I can literally see the minnow head on my lure the other this setting as it'll show a small faint blue return color. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Yup..was running rygob color. At 8deg using a swedish pimple...I had the sensitivity set to 4 and target adjust at 0...my lure was still showing a bit "thicker" than I would like even at 0. Switched to 20 and the depth would show but no lure. Transducer was absolutely straight up n down below the ice. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

If I turned the sensitivity up any more it was reading way deeper than it actually was...so thats why I had to keep it at 4-5. Idk...im gonna take it to reeds lake later today to see how it works in deeper water. I have a feeling that 6fow combined with a soft bottom isnt the best for getting my lx dialed in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

wgorby said:


> If I turned the sensitivity up any more it was reading way deeper than it actually was...so thats why I had to keep it at 4-5. Idk...im gonna take it to reeds lake later today to see how it works in deeper water. I have a feeling that 6fow combined with a soft bottom isnt the best for getting my lx dialed in.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Try something deeper and see what you find.. I guess I don't see how turning your sensitivity up will make it "read any deeper". In 6 fow with the 8 degree cone your only viewing .8ft of the bottom where with the 20 degree cone you'd be viewing 2ft.. Were you fishing anywhere with any current?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

I read about the same issue before, actually now I think about it my LX6 will not pick up my jig that good either on the 20 deg cone, I seldom fish over 35 fow so im use to using the 8 deg. cone



wgorby

E-mail Marcum tech support and see what they say about that, I would like to know what they say


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Crazy, all I've used so far was the 20 degree cone. And my unit will pick up a swivel in 22 fow.. Keep in mind that with update 3.17 it was made to have more low end range on picking up the jig. Hence meaning your gonna have to crank up the sensitivity more to read your jig then scale it back to your liking.. And don't bother emailing MarCum, if you want to get answers ASAP, give them a call directly! 888-778-1208

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whitelake fisherman (Apr 19, 2011)

Just got my lx7 in the mail today can't wait to try it out my question is how do I know what version my unit is running?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hit the menu button, scroll down to system settings, press that and at the top of the menu screen it should should give you v3.17 or something different.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

word is the new update is coming out this week...I keep looking! lol


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> word is the new update is coming out this week...I keep looking! lol


This is the first i have heard...hope so. BTW....hoping to get out to test my LX7 as discussed earlier in this thread tonight or tomorrow...last sunday was a blizzard so i never made it out. Really hope nothing is up with my unit.


----------



## theripper (Feb 10, 2012)

wgorby said:


> This is the first i have heard...hope so. BTW....hoping to get out to test my LX7 as discussed earlier in this thread tonight or tomorrow...last sunday was a blizzard so i never made it out. Really hope nothing is up with my unit.


Pretty sure it's just operator error lol
JK. Come out my way and you can try my transducer. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Eric the Ripper....but I got her figured out. Quick ran out to reeds lake tonight and all is good...sens to 12 target to 4 in 15fow was the ticket. I figure that the first time I used it in 6fow there must have been a taller weed that when I had it on the 20deg cone it was creating a dead spot. When I switched to the 8deg cone I wasnt hitting that weed so thats why I could see my lure....thats my theory anyway. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Glad you got it figured out!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whitelake fisherman (Apr 19, 2011)

Used my unit for the first time tonight and I liked what I saw I'm glad I bought it still found myself using the 68c for the GPS lol it has all my spots saved gonna need to learn how to use the navionics on my smart phone so I'm not lugging around 2 units


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've got a handheld Garmin with lake chip.. Works just fine for me.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

